

Microsoft files patent for augmented reality smart glasses - nealabq
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20462840

======
nealabq
What I really want to know: What is Apple planning for this space?

Of course were this 1990 I'd ask What Would Sony Do.

~~~
meaty
Apple are planning: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.htm&r=17&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&S1=%2820120703.PD.+AND+Apple.ASNM.%29&OS=ISD/07/03/2012+AND+AN/Apple&RS=%28ISD/20120703+AND+AN/Apple%29)

Sony made the following literally YEARS ago:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasstron>

~~~
alanctgardner2
That Wikipedia page was simulateously hilarious (for the terrible advertising
copy at the bottom), and enlightening. Sony could probably have created many
new markets, if they hadn't gotten so hung up on options. The page lists a
completely opaque set, mechanical shutters and LCD shutters. Didn't anyone
think about how these would be used? What is the target audience? It's like
they just threw things at the wall, and then rapidly iterated.

------
rasur
Prior Art: Basically the life work of Professor Steve Mann ("EyeTap").

------
GlennS
Wait, have they just patented a HUD?

